
'We Will Win Because History Is on Our Side' (2018) - Tomte
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/interview-with-anti-semitism-historian-deborah-lipstadt-a-1235929.html
======
deogeo
> Trump and his kind, she says, are even more dangerous than those who openly
> agitate against Jews.

While 'his kind' is a conveniently vague term that lets the reader imagine
whatever they want, I would expect Trump's administration to have fewer Jews
if Trump were antisemitic: [https://www.timesofisrael.com/meet-the-jews-in-
the-trump-adm...](https://www.timesofisrael.com/meet-the-jews-in-the-trump-
administration/)

